
D3 and Leaflet maps (2012) - it
http://bost.ocks.org/mike/leaflet/
======
ekingr
I'm wondering what's the benefit of using d3 here compared to Leaflet's build-
in geoJson() function: [http://leafletjs.com/examples/choropleth.html#basic-
states-m...](http://leafletjs.com/examples/choropleth.html#basic-states-map)

------
elsherbini
I used leaflet.js and d3 to highlight police zones in Atlanta for a friend:
[http://bl.ocks.org/elsherbini/82a63315d0d7c0cca2cd](http://bl.ocks.org/elsherbini/82a63315d0d7c0cca2cd)

------
zjonsson
TBT: d3/leaflet combination that renders geoJSON tiles
[http://bl.ocks.org/ZJONSSON/5529395](http://bl.ocks.org/ZJONSSON/5529395)
(still operational)

------
bhousel
Cool! Needs 2012 tag though :)

~~~
sebthomas
Yeah was wondering what it was doing on HN, used this as a tute 2 years ago!
:)

------
enjalot
I've got a few d3 + maps tutorial videos:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLI_sHchSmdCDH0ooOKSWS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLI_sHchSmdCDH0ooOKSWSA1uzr1vCqgHh)
Starting at #4 in the series I show how to use d3 + mapbox (basically Leaflet)
and then d3 + mapbox-gl. Each video has associated blocks

------
otoburb
This would be great to see school zone boundary demarcations, which can
sometimes be quite important/contentious when looking for a new home.

